# Sailor Moon Crystal Reboot - Erste Folgen Online mit dt. Untertiteln



## Tonkra (22. Juli 2014)

Das noch kein Thread dazu existiert 

Sailor Moon wird nach 20 Jahren nun rebooted. Erzählt werden soll die komplette 1. Staffel.
Das besondere dabei ist, dass es sich fast 1:1 am Manga halten und somit viel näher am Original sein wird als die ursprüngliche Anime Serie. 
Welche von beinharten Manga Fans doch sehr kritisiert wurde
Da diese vieles anders gemacht hat als in der Vorlage. Sei es Zeichenstiltechnisch oder storymäßig.



Zu sehen wird Sailor Moon Crystal zunächst ausschließlich online über das offizielle Portal "NICOVideoJP" in japanischen Ton mit Untertiteln in verschiedenen Sprachen .


*
>> SAILOR MOON CRYSTAL - Episoden - Deutsch [NICO VIDEO - OFFIZIELL!]*

/edit - Link gefixt


Intro (Spiegelverkehrt)




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=Xl2ula6PxLA

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Neue Folgen sollen jeweils alle 2 Wochen veröffentlicht werden. Alte Folgen sind nur für einige Wochen kostenlos verfügbar. Die Videoquallität wird mit einem kostenlosen Account bei hohen User Traffic (vorwiegend mittags/späten Nachmittag) runtergeschraubt. Wenn man es also hierzulande abends schaut (so gegen 19 Uhr+) sollte man die Videos auch in hoher quallität genießen dürfen. Oder man hat einen Premium Account.



Find die ersten Folgen nach eingewöhnung ganz in Ordnung (bis auf die CGI Mini Szenen) ansonsten kommt es ohne zig Standbilder aus (heutige standards eben) und wirkt Designtechnisch sehr stark am Manga.


----------



## Tikume (22. Juli 2014)

Lieber Sword Art Online Staffel 2 &#128512;


----------



## Tonkra (22. Juli 2014)

Tikume schrieb:


> Lieber Sword Art Online Staffel 2 &#65533;&#65533;



nee die Retro Brille schlägt einfach zu  ^^

Hier hat jemand das neue Intro mit dem alten Song "Moonlight Densetsu" unterlegt. Passt auch perfekt seltsamerweise, warscheinlich hatte man das intro ursprünglich für den alten song komponiert  Is hier übrigens die Cover Version von der gleichen Band, die den neuen Song "Moon Pride" eingespielt hat.

Intro mit Moonlight Densetsu




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=V-n-VFA0FAs

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Aber was neues ist mal nicht verkehrt  wenn schon remake dann richtig ^^ Und "Moon Pride" (oben) ist auch ganz ok.


----------



## RiadLead0r (19. August 2014)

Jetzt werden auch schon alle Animes recycelt. Fing ja schon mit Dragonball Kai an.


----------



## Patiekrice (19. August 2014)

Und Du recycelst Threads, aha!


----------

